# Lac Seul, Ontario Canada



## hay683 (May 19, 2010)

Has anybody ever fished the lake and if so any good spots?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

I have never been their but we r going up their in june,we are staying at fishermans cove.what dates r u going to be up their we will be their from june 9 to the 15.


----------



## hay683 (May 19, 2010)

We are going to Lac Seul lodge on June 29th for a week. I think it is out of rat bay.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

:B I have never fished Lac Seul but quite a bit of chatter about it on Walleye Central web site . I do know it a long way out there as we go to Nakina and it 20 hrs drive.


----------



## LarryinNevada (Feb 14, 2012)

Lac Seul is a Great Walleye,Pike & Muskie Fishery. I use to live in Chicago and went to Lac Seul several times. Its a bit far from Ohio,but drive a bit more and experience Great fishing. You can fish Lac Seul on the eastern side, a bit closer to Ohio out of Sioux Lookout. Or go a bit farther to the Ear Falls area where there are a lot more resorts which can cater to any type of plan. Many of the resorts have great boats and will help you get on the fish immediatly Take a chance to have Great fishing and go to Lac seul


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have fished Lac Seul on two different occasions. Long haul from Ohio? Yes, but well worth it. We fished out of the Ear Falls area at Whitewing Resort. Hire a guide the first day or two because this is a huge lake. We budgeted our money to do this and it made the trips a great success. Couple of areas to get to would be Mckensie Bay and Ghost Narrows. In McKensie there is Little sand beach and Big sand beach. At the right time of year the walleye stack up in these areas. We nicknamed Big Sand Beach - "Omaha Beach" because we stormed it as much as we could. Hiring the guide gave us the confidence to make the boat trip to these areas safely. Our second trip we did the houseboat trip through Whitewing. That was a blast!!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

I have been researching Lac seul myself. I was wondering why some list it as fly in and some don't??


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Also which resort or lodge would you guys recommend for an outpost trip on Lac Seul?


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

There is an outpost camp in McKenzie bay....Fish the ghost narrows area....You won't be disappointed.

Rob


----------

